# Norman Theater Room



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Im in the finish the design. I'm attaching 2 pics to give you an idea of my room size. There are no windows in the room so light will not be an issue.

Equipment
Already Purchased
Paradigm Studio 100V3
Paradigm Studio 570V3

Potential 
1080p projector Epson 5040UB If it will work
Integra DTR60.6




Restrictions 
Left wall and back wall are both restricted by a post.


Questions
Do I have enough space for 3 rows?
What size of screen should i get?
Pic2 shows the front walls bumped back to the basement wall, Pic 1 shows it bumped out. Should I bump it? 
Should i build a stage?
What speaker config should i go with?
Sound Treatment recommendations? 

I'm sure there are questions I'm not asking that i need to be. So if I'm missing something let me know.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

3 rows in 16.5' is going to be really tough - even if you don't do recliners. Figure each reclined chair needs 6' so right there you are over even if the front row feet are touching the wall. Don't think you have room for a stage honestly. How many seats do you actually need and use on a regular basis?


----------



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure it makes a difference but it's 18-6 to 19-6 depending on if i make the front wall even. 
I would like to get 7 seats.
I was expecting the first row to start 9 feet 2nd row 14 feet 3rd row 19 feet. 
If going two rows row 1 12 feet row 2 17 feet.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That puts your main row seating smack in the middle of the length where you will have the worst bass mode problems and they're really low and difficult to treat. Think front row head at 7', 2nd row at 11.5' and the 3rd row as far from the wall behind you as you can get. Sitting right by the wall will yield terrible surround performance and a ton of bass buildup that will make things sound pretty sloppy in the bottom and cause a lot of issues with dialog clarity.


----------



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

OK so would rows at 12 feet and 17 feet work? 

How far off the back wall do you need to have the seats? 

The 2nd row is not required to have a recline but it would be a bonus.

If not is there another way i can tell how to set up my seating?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Try to not have any seats be between 40 and 60% of the room length and keep the rear row as far from the back wall as you can.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with only 2 rows of seating - 3 rows puts your front row too close to the screen...

I do own the Epson 5040 - it's amazing picture quality - even on a DIY screen that I made for less than $100 - painted with BEHR SILVER SCREEN. Screen size should be at least 120 - Obviously if you make your own it can be calculated to fit you particular wall space.

I also highly recommend a high quality HDMI cable especially if your going to invest in alot of 4k UHD content... CELERITY Fiber Optic HDMI is what I'm using.

As for a AVR, you can save alot of money on ACCESORIES4LESS.com and go with something like a MARANTZ 7702 @ 40% off retail... That saved me enough money to buy the EMOTIVA XPA7 .... Im a bit leary of Integra/Onkyo as they have had some HDMI quality issues...

excited to see your results / please keep us posted....


----------



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

I was able to move a few things around and make the room longer. I might be able to get another foot it required. 

Thoughts?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Front row is still in the middle 20% of the room where the modes will be an issue.


----------



## James Norman (Apr 19, 2017)

Bryan,

If i could make the room 22 feet long by 14 ft wide would placing the first row at 12-13 ft and 2nd row at 16-17 ft work?

The front row seats I'm looking at do not recline.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With that length you'd want to keep the seats out of the area between 9' from the front wall and 9' from the rear wall. 13' is at the edge. A tad farther back would be better.


----------

